# [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*[Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ich bin sicher nicht der Erste, der seiner GTX570 einen Accelero Xtreme Plus spendiert. Da oft Unklarheiten auftreten und sich manch einer ziert, einen Umbau vorzunehmen, habe ich mich entschlossen, den Kühlerwechsel zu dokumentieren.

Eigentlich hätte es ja der Peter werden sollen. Mit meinen favorisierten Lüftern wären aber 80 Euro zusammengekommen. Hinzu kommt, dass ich angesichts des Platzbedarfs alle anderen Karten hätte rausschmeißen müssen. Nach längerem Hadern ist es dann der Accelero Extreme Plus von Arctic Cooling geworden. Er kommt mit nur drei Slots aus und kostet inklusive Montagekit gerade mal 45 Euro. In der Preisklasse findet sich noch Zalmans beliebter VF3000F. Mit seiner Hilfe gelang es Zotac, die GTX480 kaltzustellen. Leider hat Zalman bis heute keine GTX570-kompatible Grundplatte auf den Markt gebracht. Der wuchtige Shaman von Thermalright konnte mich optisch nicht überzeugen. Berichten zufolge soll es außerdem nötig sein, an ihm herumzusägen. Bilder, bei denen sich das PCB stark durchbog, schreckten mich ebenfalls ab. Der potente Prolimatech MK-13 entspricht in Raumverschwendung und Preis in etwa dem Peter und sprach mich gleichfalls nicht an. 

Den Accelero Extreme habe ich beim Gehäuse- und Kühlerspezialist Caseking erworben. Wie gewohnt traf das Paket 24 Stunden nach der Bestellung ein. Wer den Accelero Xtreme auf einer GTX570 montieren möchte, braucht dazu das Montagekit Numero Vier. Dieses eignet sich ebenfalls für die Fermis GTX480 und GTX580. Für HD5870-User wird ein eigenes Modell angeboten, das kein Kit benötigt. Der Nachfolger Accelero Xtreme Plus II kommt außerdem von Haus aus mit diversen Grafikkarten zurecht. Die Revision II unterscheidet sich aber nur in der Kompatibilität von seinem Vorgänger. Da die neue Variante zurzeit noch deutlich mehr kostet, ist man mit dem »normalen« Accelero samt Montagekit günstiger dran. 

Zum Kühler 

Arctics Accelero Xtreme kommt mit insgesamt drei 92mm-PWM-Lüftern daher, die 1000 bis maximal 2000 Umdrehungen pro Minuten erreichen. Laut Hersteller sollen die Lüfter bei Maximaldrehzahl gerade einmal 0,5 Sone erzeugen.* Zum Vergleich: Nvidias GTX570-Referenzdesign erzeugt im Leerlauf 0,8. Arctic Cooling setzt auf fünf durchgeschliffene Kupferheadpipes, mit denen sich 250 Watt abführen lassen sollen. Das Gesamtgewicht des Accelero Xtreme Plus beträgt 622 gramm. Ausgegeben wird eine Kompatibilität mit quasi allen halbwegs aktuellen Gamergrafikkarten im Referenzdesign - entsprechendes Montagekit vorausgesetzt. Werksseitig ist bereits ein Mini-PWM-Anschluss montiert, sodass sich die Lüfter direkt an der Grafikkarte anschließen lassen. Ebenfalls im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein Molex-Adapter, der wahlweise auf 7 und 12 Volt gesteckt werden kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montagekit

Die GTX570 setzt das Montagekit Arctic VR Heatsink 4 voraus. Dieses beinhaltet neben einer den Bohrungen der Karte angepassten Basisplatte Kühlkörper für Ram und Spannungswandler. Gleichwohl enthalten ist eine Tube Wärmeleitkleber, mit der die Kühlrippen verklebt werden.  

Grafikkarte:

Die Daten der GTX570 sind sicherlich bekannt: Das zweitschnellste Fermimodell basiert wie die GTX580 auf Nvidias GF110 Chip. Im Gegensatz zur großen Schwester nutzt die GTX570 aber nur 40 der 48 Raster-Endstufen und ist entsprechend bei Shader-, SIMD- und Textureinheiten beschnitten. Der GF110 »light« taktet standardmäßig mit 732 MHz. Der 1,28 GB große Speicher ist über ein 320-bit-Interface mit dem Chip verbunden. Der Speichertakt beträgt 1900 MHz. Das von mit verwendete Referenzdesign hat keinerlei Taktabweichung und misst 27 zentimeter in der Länge.

Montage:

Dies ist das erste Mal, dass ich einen Grafikkartenkühler tausche. Bisher hatte ich immer gleich zu einem vernünftigen Herstellerdesign gegriffen. Bei der GTX570 war ich nach Weihnachten allerdings so kaufgeil, dass ich keine Sekunde länger warten wollte. Ihr schaut ergo bei meiner Entjungferung zu. Ich bitte also um etwas Gnade, wenn ihr manchen Schritt amateurhaft findet. Für konstruktive Tipps bin ich jederzeit offen und dankbar. 

Bei Arbeiten an Elektronik empfiehlt sich eine elektrisch nichtleitende Arbeitsfläche. Dazu habe ich Unterlagen eines Unternehmens bei Nürnberg verwendet. Mir will das Kuhdorf partout nicht einfallen und auch der Hersteller der Unterlagen kommt mir grade nicht in den Sinn. Ihr kennt ihn aber vermutlich alle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Erstes müssen die Kreuzschrauben an der Seite entfernt werden, damit sich die Plastikkappe entfernen lässt. Es sind - soweit ich mich erinnere - sieben an der Zahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit heruntergelassenen Hosen wirkt die GTX570 gleich etwas martialischer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend gilt es, den Kühlblock vom Chip zu heben. Zu diesem Zweck müssen die vier quadratisch angeordneten Federschrauben auf der Rückseite gelöst werden. Danach kann man den Kühlblock einfach abnehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor es weitergeht, sollte die Wärmeleitpaste eliminiert werden. Andernfalls besteht das Risiko, sich mit der Jauche einzusiffen. Ich nehme immer ein Papiertaschentuch, das ich anschließend in die Tonne werfe. Claudia Roth möge mir mein mangelndes Umweltbewusstsein verzeihen. Ist das erledigt, ist die Grundplatte dran. Dazu habe ich zuerst die drei Kreuzschrauben an der Slotblende gelöst. Deren zwei befinden sich über den Anschlüssen. Eine zusätzliche liegt rückseitig am äußeren Rand des PCBs. Weiter geht es nur, wenn ein Torxschraubendreher vorliegt. Ich hatte mir vorher extra ein Bit in der Größe T6 für meinen Bitschraubendreher zugelegt. 1,90 Euro konnte ich gerade noch verkraften. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es dauert ein paar Minuten, bis alle Torxschräubchen entfernt sind. Sobald das passiert ist, kann der Grundplatte vorsichtig abgenommen werden. Obwohl die Wärmeleitpads anfangs die Grundplatte festhalten, sollte man es tunlichst vermeiden, den Schraubendreher als Hebel zu benutzen. Mit etwas Geschick lässt sich die Platte auch so lösen. Und so sieht das Ganze dann aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit später der Wärmeleitkleber hält, müssen alle zu kühlenden Bauteile gesäubert werden. Arctic Cooling empfiehlt hierfür einen Radiergummi. Weil meins völlig verdreckt war, gab ich mich mit einem trockenen Tuch zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

Mit dem Wärmeleitkleber solltet ihr sehr sorgfältig umgehen. Der  beiliegende Stoff ist extrem zähflüssig und äußerst schwierig zu  dosieren. Er neigt dazu, käseartige Fäden zu ziehen, die schnell auf der  Platine landen. Soviel wie ich auf dem Bild aufgetragen habe, ist  eigentlich schon zu arg. Der Anpressdruck erledigt das Verteilen, sodass  ich bei mir auslaufende Ränder abzutupfen hatte. Apropos Anpressdruck:  Die Kühlkörper soll man laut Anleitung jeweils 10 Sekunden lang  andrücken. Einen Kühlkörper durfte ich hinterher wieder  abreißen und neu ankleben, weil er mit der Basisplatte kollidierte. Bei  den anderen hat es gerade noch gereicht. Daraus lernen wir: Zum  Grafikchip hin sollten die Kühlrippchen bündig auf dem Ram liegen. Auf  der anderen Seite können sie ruhig überstehen - da ist später nichts  mehr im Weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Spannungswandlern bin ich auf ein ziemlich ärgerliches Problem  gestoßen. Wie ihr im folgenden Bild seht, befinden sich vor dem  bestrichenen Sechserblock zwei kleinere, ebenfalls bepinselte Elemente.  Diese Teile sind etwas höher, worauf der Kühlblock mit einer gestuften  Unterseite antwortet. Dummerweise ist die Stufe zu hoch, sodass keine  Berührung mit den beiden Komponenten stattfindet. Anderseits würde der  Kühlkörper mit einem weiteren Bauteil in der Mitte kollidieren, wenn er  denn tiefer läge. Für dieses Teil hatte die Grundplatte extra eine  Aussparung. Ich habe das einstweilen so gelassen, bin mir aber noch  nicht sicher, ob das dauerhaft bleibt. Es wird einen guten Grund gegeben  haben, jeweils die gesamte Baugruppe mit der originalen Grundplatte zu  kühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte das Ganze aussehen, wenn ihr mit dem Kleben fertig seid. Bevor  der Accelero montiert werden kann, muss der Wärmeleitkleber mindestens  eine Stunde trocknen. Da mein Rechner aus gegebenem Anlass stillstand,  musste ich die Wartzeit mit einer kleinen Zwischenmahlzeit überbrücken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit vollem Magen arbeitet es sich bekanntlich einfacher. Und so bereitet  es mir keine Schwierigkeiten, die Basisplatte des VR04-Kits gegen die  vormontierte auszutauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Gewohnheitstier setze ich bei der Wärmeleitpaste auf Prolimatechs  PK1. Nötig dürfte das jedoch kaum sein. Laut Caseking handelt es sich  bei der mitgelieferten um die hochwertige MX4. Da ich Wurstfinger  besitze, habe ich die Lüfter bereits jetzt angeschlossen. Hinterher wäre  mir das zu friemelig geworden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last, but not least wird der Kühler mit der Platine verschraubt. Und  zwar genau dort, wo vorher der originale Kühlblock gesessen hat.  Aussehen tut das Ganze dann wie folgt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schick, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Praxistest

Wenn es nur ums Aussehen ginge, hätte ich der Karte auch ein Jäckchen  häkeln können. Natürlich wollte ich meine Grafikkarte leiser machen und  mehr Spielraum zum Übertakten erhalten. Ob das gelungen ist, sollen die  folgenden Diagramme verdeutlichen. Kurz zum Testaufbau: Ich benutze  einen Phenom II X6 auf einem ASrock Deluxe 5 Mainboard, 8 GB Exceleram  Black Sark und so weiter und sofort. Die genauen Details finden sich in  meiner Signatur. Es darf jedenfalls nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass ich  mein Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse gedämmt habe. Dadurch fallen die Temps bei  mir etwas höher aus. Jahreszeitbedingt liegen bei mir auch keine 20 °C  Raumtemperatur an. Beides sollte erklären, warum ich auf stolze 44 °C im  Idle komme. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lag die Temperatur im Januar  bei soliden 39 °C. Auf eine Normierung der Werte verzichtete ich aus  gutem Grund. Ihr wisst ja selber, welche Temperaturen bei euch  herrschen, und könnt das entsprechend übertragen. 

Ich ließ das PCGH-VGA-Tool und Crysis Warhead jeweils 10 Minuten lang  laufen. Als Testgelände diente der Spielstand »From Hells Heart«. Das  ist der, wo man von einem bewaffneten Zug aus Nordkoreaner plätten kann.  Getestet wurde in maximalen Details bei 1920x1080 und 4-fach-Ingame-AA.  Sowohl im Standardtakt als auch auf 850 MHz bei 1,09 Volt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht, hat sich der Kühlertausch gelohnt. Während ich die  Temperatur im Leerlauf immerhin um 12 °C senken konnte, fällt sie unter  Last fast 30 °C geringer aus. Dabei schnurrt der Lüfter wie ein Kätzchen. Ich verfüge leider über kein Sone-Messgerät, daher poste ich  die Drehzahlen als Indiz für die niedrige Lärmbelästigung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Wert mit dem Sternchen entspringt meinem Gedächtnis. Leider hatte ich ihn zu notieren vergessen.

Natürlich lassen sich die Lüfter des Accelero Xtreme Plus nicht dem des  Referenzdesigns vergleichen. Subjektiv kann ich jedoch behaupten, dass  beide Modelle im Leerlauf nicht allzu störend auftreten. Sobald aber der  Standardlüfter den Spielbetrieb bewältigen muss, sollte man abends, wo  man den Ton aus Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen leiser stellt, lieber  ein Headset benutzen. Andernfalls stört er tierisch. Der Accelero Xtreme  dreht nicht mal hörbar auf, wenn er 850 statt 732 MHz schultert. 

Fazit: 

Der Accelero Xtrem Plus überzeugt durch einen niedrigen Preis bei  hervorragender Kühlleistung sowie geringer Lautstärke. Die Montage  dauert seine Zeit und beinhaltet kleinere Tücken, die in der Anleitung  erwähnt sein sollten. Dennoch stellt er Anfänger vor keine  unüberwindbaren Hindernisse. Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz belegt der  Kühler mit drei Slots relativ wenig Raum. Ärgerlich ist, dass die  Kühlkörper für die Spannungswandler der GTX570 nicht alle Komponenten  bedecken. Auch dessen ungeachtet hätte ich die Originalgrundplatte gerne  weiterbenutzt. 

Pro:

- Sehr leise im Idle und bei Last
- Belegt »nur« drei Slots
- Günstig
- Gute Kühlleistung
- Zubehör
- Hohe Kompatibilität


Contra:

- Grundplatte kann nicht weiterverwendet werden
- Kühlkörper müssen verklebt werden
- Spannungswandler bei GTX570 nicht komplett gekühlt
- Unpräzise Bedienungsanleitung


* Nachtrag: Laut der PCGH 04/2011 erreicht der Kühler bei 1000 U/min 0,6 Sone und bei 2000 U/min 2,4 Sone. Vielen Dank an User *PCGHGS *für den Hinweis!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

Sehr schön gemacht. Und ich hab mir gleich mal das selbe beim Türken bestellt


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

Sehr schönes Review mit schöner Schreibe und tollen Bildern Ich kann den Accelero Extreme Plus ebenfalls empfehlen. Nicht aus dem Case heraushörbar und meine GTX480 wird in Games trotz Übertaktung nicht wärmer wie 62-63°CDank diesem potenten Kühler hat der Fermi die meisten seiner Schrecken verloren...

Gruß


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

Danke für euer Lob und gut Hunger! @ Facehugger: War das bei dir mit den Spannungswandlern eigentlich auch so, dass das Kühlrippchen nicht auf allen Bauteilen auflag?

Edit: Kann einer der Mods eventuell aus dem Extreme in der Überschrift ein Xtreme machen? Danke!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Ich bin auch seit ca 3 Monaten AC Xtreme-Nutzer und -Fan, ich würde ihn jeder Zeit wieder kaufen und auch weiterempfehlen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*



sfc schrieb:


> Edit: Kann einer der Mods eventuell aus dem Extreme in der Überschrift ein Xtreme machen? Danke!


 
Das kannst du aber auch selber machen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*

beim oc würde ich vorsichtig sein, meine gtx570 von evga in der sc version hat es eiskalt geröstet weil halt die spawas net ganz gekühlt werden.
bei 900mhz bei 1.024V ist mir dann alles in die luft geflogen, hatte sogar die kühlkörper angeschmolzen.

aber ohne oc ne prima lösung, gutes review!

mfg

P.S.: gegen alle geltenden online meinungen tauscht sowas evga nicht um übrigens^^, ärgerlich.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*



sfc schrieb:


> @ Facehugger: War das bei dir mit den Spannungswandlern eigentlich auch so, dass das Kühlrippchen nicht auf allen Bauteilen auflag?


Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Meine POV hatte den tollen VGA-Kühler schon "ab Werk" verbaut... Diese ist es:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570503.html

Gruß


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Hm, dann werde ich das mit dem OC lieber lassen. Btw: Wieso kommt ihr immer mit so wenig Spannung aus? Ich musste 1,088 Volt anlegen, damit Crysis auf 850 Mhz nicht mehr abschmiert. Hab ich son schlechten Chip erwischt?


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*



sfc schrieb:


> Hab ich son schlechten Chip erwischt?


Jeder ist einzigartig, das weißt du doch Für meine 800Mhz brauche ich übrigens nur 1000mV...

gruß


----------



## hwk (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Extreme Plus*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> beim oc würde ich vorsichtig sein, meine gtx570 von evga in der sc version hat es eiskalt geröstet weil halt die spawas net ganz gekühlt werden.
> bei 900mhz bei 1.024V ist mir dann alles in die luft geflogen, hatte sogar die kühlkörper angeschmolzen.
> 
> aber ohne oc ne prima lösung, gutes review!
> ...


Also keine Ahnung aber dann würde ich den Fehler zu 99% bei dir selbst suchen, meine Karte läuft schon eine ganze Weile mit 850MHz und 1.075V .... und das ohne Probleme oder sonstiges, auch mit 990MHz und 1.188V is sie schon oft anstandslos durchn 3DMark 11 gelaufen, also keine Ahnung was du mit der Karte gemacht hast, damit sie abgeraucht is :x, oder deine Karte hatte sowieso nen Schaden und wäre auch so gestorben



> Hm, dann werde ich das mit dem OC lieber lassen. Btw: Wieso kommt ihr immer mit so wenig Spannung aus? Ich musste 1,088 Volt anlegen, damit Crysis auf 850 Mhz nicht mehr abschmiert. Hab ich son schlechten Chip erwischt?


Keine Angst ich brauch wie schon gesagt 1.075V für 850MHz bei meiner 580


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Werkseitig ist bei mir auch nur 0.963 eingestellt. Bei einigen liegt ab Werk ja schon 1V an, deswegen dachte ich immer, dass ich ein besseres Modell erwischt hätte. Aber er schmiert auch schon ab, wenn ich ihn bei 0.95 auf 750 MHz laufen lasse, wie die vorletzte PCGH als Energiespartipp empfahl.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*



sfc schrieb:


> Werkseitig ist bei mir auch nur 0.963 eingestellt. Bei einigen liegt ab Werk ja schon 1V an, deswegen dachte ich immer, dass ich ein besseres Modell erwischt hätte. Aber er schmiert auch schon ab, wenn ich ihn bei 0.95 auf 750 MHz laufen lasse, wie die vorletzte PCGH als Energiespartipp empfahl.


Tja, deswegen ja auch die schon erwähnte "Einzigartigkeit". Was mit der einen @ 950mV geht, muss die andere bei der gleichen Spannung noch lange nicht abkönnen...

Gruß


----------



## Rurdo (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

danke danke danke für diese wunderschöne Review! damit wird meine GTX 570 auch bald ausgestattet!


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Sehr schöner Test 

Wollte zwar schon immer mal meine Kühler wechseln, aber da es keine vernünftigen 2-Slot Kühler gibt geht das leider nicht


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Dein Test: 1A 



Thema Lautstärke:


> Laut Hersteller sollen die Lüfter bei Maximaldrehzahl gerade einmal 0,5 Sone erzeugen.


Die Werte von Arctic Cooling stimmen mal überhaupt nicht  

PCGH Ausgabe 04/2011


> min: 0,6 Sone bei 1000U/min
> max: 2,4 Sone bei 2000U/min


----------



## sfc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Gut zu wissen. Glücklicherweise dreht er bei mir immer nah an der 1000. Werde die Information mal in meinen Test hineineditieren, für diejenigen, die damit extremes OC vorhaben oder einfach nur das Maximum an Kühlung rauskitzeln wollen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes und informatives Review, dein schreibstyl gefällt mir sehr gut.

Daumen, weiter so.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

eine frage habe ich:
wie weit kann man denn ca die SPannung anheben ohne die Spawas zu beschadigen?


----------



## sfc (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Sorry, hatte den Thread bissle aus den Augen verloren. Mich würd die Frage selbst interessieren. Im Moment zocke ich nichts, wo ich dauerhaft eine erhöhte Spannung für anlegen müsste. Habe mir aber gestern Crysis 2 im Angebot bestellt und da sind mir unter DX11 32 fps @ Stock (laut PCGH) ein bisschen wenig. Jemand meinte hier, dass seine Spawas wegen der Kühlproblematik kaputt gegangen wären. Da mache ich mir natürlich selbst ein bisschen Sorgen.


----------



## Rurdo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ich eben auch! deswegen wollte ich hier nachfragen! 
wobei, wennse kaputt is, muss ich wohl so ein bis 2 monate mit ner beschissenen GraKa rumtänzeln, bis dann eine bessere kommt!

weiß hier niemand wieviel man ohne sorgen anlegen kann?


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Passt der auf ne normale Zotac gtx 570?


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

@Rurdo

Spannugswandler sind für hohe Temperaturen ausgelegt, altern dafür aber schneller. Bei hoher Temperatur wird die Elektomigration (Teilchenbewegung) zusätzlich verstärkt.
Eine *sorgenfreie Empfehlung* wären dann wohl die Temperaturen, die die VGA im Ref. Design unter Last erreicht, nicht zu überschreiten, sowie die Spannung nicht weiter zu erhöhen.

Eine GTX570 im Ref.Design und bei einer vom Werk aus vorgegebenen VID von 1.0V, erreichte unter Last einen Temperaturwert von 74 Grad Celcius. Dieser Wert wurde mir einer Wärmebildkamera an der PCB-Rückseite ermittelt.
Bei einem Vergleich von Spannungen und Takraten zwischen einer GTX570 und GTX580, wurde eine GTX580 her genommen, die eine werksseitige VID von 1.05V hatte. Hier sollte angemerkt sein daß bis auf den CPU-Kühler alle anderen Bauteile des Ref. Designs absulot identisch sind.
Also könnte man schon einmal davon ausgehen, daß selbst 1.05V unbedenklich sind solange man weis, wie warm die Spannungswandler (gem. PCB-Rückseite) sind.
Im PCGH-Forum gibt es unter VGA-OC einen Thread, wo einige GTX5.. Besitzer die VID´s ihrer VGA´s angeben. Da sind doch tatsächlich VGA´s im Ref.Design dabei die mit einer VID 1.092V ausgeliefert wurden. Natürlich im Ref.Design.

VGA-Spannungswandler-Temperaturen sind der Schlüssel zur Lösung. Und diese müssen bekannterweise mit Hilfsmitteln, wie IF- / Laser-Thermometer, geeigneten Temperatursensoren oder Wärmebildkamera ermittelt werden. Wie hoch der Wert an der PCB-Rückseite sein darf kann ich nicht beantworten, jedoch sind max. 75-80 Grad Celcius an der PCB-Rückseite für *mich *ein sorgenfreier Richtwert. Diese sollten jedoch ermittelt werden, wenn Die Karte unter Volldampf steht. Hier sollte man auf keine GAU-Programme wie Furmark zurückgreifen, da hier die in der VGA integrierte Schutzschaltungen, die die Karte vor Überspannung schützen soll, auslgelöst werden und somit die Taktrate drosseln. Hier sollte man Crysis1+2 (v1.9 DX11), Metro, Unigine Heaven, 3DMark´11 Advan.Edition verwenden und bei max. Auflösung und voller Detailstufe testen, um die VGA so stark wie möglich zu belasten. *Persönlich* verwende ich zusätzlich das GPUTool.

Wende dich doch einfach an den Support von Nvidia, EVGA, ... . Vielleicht geben dir diese Leute Auskunft über Spannung und Temperaturen. Da es hier ja um ein Arctic Produkt geht, solltest du an Arctic eine Anfrage stellen. Die müssen die Specification der VGA kennen, denn die können ja nicht irgend einen x-beliebigen Kühlkörper herstellen und einfach verwenden, nach dem Motto "wird schon ausreichen"


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Passt der nicht auf ne Zotac normale?


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Wenn die Zotac im Ref.Design ist, ja. Bei Custom Design (z.B. AMP) an Arctic Support wenden und nachfragen.


----------



## DaFreak (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

hi, erstmal danke für den test. aber eine frage, passt der kühler auch auf eine MSi GTX 580TwinFrozrII ?

EDIT:
bei der Accelero Xtreme Plus 2 sind kühlrippen für die Spannungswandler dabei gelle?
*
*

*
*


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Also ich hab den Acceler Xtreme Plus 2 auf meine GTX470 verbaut.
Hab die Speicherkühler genommen die dabei waren und alles Läuft Optimal.^^

Mit PCGH Stress Test bei 7V nur 58°C erreicht und bei Crysis 2 (mit DirectX11 und HighResTexturen) sind es nur 51°C max.

Da bleibt also viel Potenzial zum Übertakten.^^


----------



## Fatalii (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Tolles Review! Es bestätigt meine Erfahrung mit dem Kühler auf einer HD 6970.
Vorher bei Standardtakt über 90°C und nach der Ümrüstung auf diesen Kühler 56-60°C, jedoch habe ich die GPU
um 100MHz übertaktet und es läft alles bombig.

MfG Andy

P.S. Hast du bei deinen Tests bei gewissen Drehzahlen ein surrendes ja vllt sogar mahlendes Geräusch wahrgenommen?


----------



## Shinchyko (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Ich hab vorgestern ebenfalls den Accelero Xtreme Plus 2 auf meine 6870 geschmissen. Und ich bin begeistert^^

*Original Kühler:*

_Furmark@Stock_:
104° bei gefühlten 3 Sone
Overclocking dank der Wärme nicht möglich =0

*Accelero Kühler*:
_
Furmark@Stock:_
77°C bei 0,6 Sone 
OC 940/1100 MHz
80°C bei 0,6 Sone  

Wärme verursacht ja schließlich auch Watt. Und ich hab mal gemessen.
*
Original Kühler*:

_Furmark@Stock:
_335 Watt

Auf 1.075V Undervolted
295 Watt

*Accelero Kühler*:

_Furmark@Stock:_
285 Watt

Auf 1.075V Undervolted
270 Watt

OC 940/1100 @Stock-V
300 Watt

*@DaFreak:* Ja Kühler für Spannungsfandler sind dabei. Ich lade gleich mal ein Bild hoch (Akku von der Kamera leer Q_Q). Da sind die original beiliegenden und die VR-1 Kühler bei. Türlich sind das nun ein paar weniger, da se ja auf meiner 6870 ihren Platz gefunden haben. ^^

[Update] Hier das Bild: Original und Vr-1 Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* @Fatalii:* Also ich hab keinerlei unangenehme Geräusche bei der min. Drehzahl bemerkt. Und wenn es welche geben würde, dan wären diese immer noch leiser, als das schon leise klackern meiner Sharkon Silent Eagle PCGH 800 Lüfter.

Also ich bin defenetiv vollends zufrieden


----------



## MRXYZ (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Super Rewiew.
ich hab auch ne Frage passt der mit dem richtigen montage kit auf eine GTX 560TI Phantom 2GB?


----------



## sfc (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Erst mal Danke für euer Lob und sorry, dass ich eure Fragen erst jetzt beantworte. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich benachrichtig würde, wenn ich den Thread abonniere und neue Beiträge kommen. 





DaFreak schrieb:


> hi, erstmal danke für den test. aber eine frage, passt der kühler auch auf eine MSi GTX 580TwinFrozrII ?




Ich hab neulich hier irgendwo eine nackte 570 Twin Frozer gesehen, die ein nur leicht modifiziertes Referenzlayout nutzte und wohl kompatibel wäre. Wie das bei der 580 ist, weiß ich nicht. Dort ist es vielleicht genauso. An deiner Stelle würde ich aber sicherheitshalber nen Thread eröffnen oder die Forensuche nutzen. 
edit: Google hilft  Es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine Referenzplatine.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...0-mit-Twin-Frozr-II-Kuehler/Grafikkarte/News/





> EDIT:
> bei der Accelero Xtreme Plus 2 sind kühlrippen für die Spannungswandler dabei gelle?


Beim Extreme II sind Spawakühler für alle Karten drin, die auf der Supportliste angegeben werden.




Fatalii schrieb:


> Hast du bei deinen Tests bei gewissen Drehzahlen ein surrendes ja vllt sogar mahlendes Geräusch wahrgenommen?




Habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts von mitbekommen. 



@MRXYZ: Die Phantom nutzt eine eigene Platine von Gainward/Palit. Bei Gainwardmodellen hast du meist das Problem, dass die beiden DVI-Anschlüsse übereinander sitzen und den meisten Kühlern im Weg sind. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man den Kühler nur hochbiegen braucht. Es handelte sich im Beitrag iirc um eine Palit 560 Standard, die jedoch die gleiche Platine nutzt. Vielleicht findest du den Thread mit der Forensuche. Ich finde ihn grad nicht. Aber wieso willst du tauschen? Der Phantomkühler ist doch super.


----------



## DaFreak (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

hey danke für die info, dann werde ich mir das mit dem accelero mal antun. hoffe ich schrotte die karte nicht.


----------



## wiley (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*

Auch wenn es etwas spät kommt...

Sehr schönes Review und tolle Schreibweise 

Hatte den vorgänger auf meiner alten GTX260,meine jetzige ist ein custom Design von Palit.Leider passts nicht^^


----------



## Shinchyko (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] GTX570 küsst Accelero Xtreme Plus*



DaFreak schrieb:


> hey danke für die info, dann werde ich mir das mit dem accelero mal antun. hoffe ich schrotte die karte nicht.


 
Mach das^^

Vergiss net:

- Hände gründlich waschen. (Fettige Hände sind immer schlecht  )
- Erden. (Anne nicht lackierte Stelle an deiner Heizung packen)
- Chip und Speicher gründlich reinigen
- Am besten nicht-leitende Wärmeleitpaste für den Chip benutzen (Falls dochma was daneben geht^^)
- Den Kühler immer im X einschrauben. Am besten vorher leicht reinschrauben und dan erst normal nachschrauben. 

- Sofern du das VR-1 oder anderes Kühlerpacket verwendest. Nimm dan diese beiliegende klebende Wärmeleitpaste. Musste net solange warten, bis diese Halbwegs fest ist. Warte trotzdem ma so anne 20 mins. Sonst könnten die Kühler wieder abfallen.

- Klemm bevor du den Kühler festschraubst die Lüfterkabel auffe Graka. Sonst isses ein wenig rumgefummel. 
- Guck, dassu auch wirklich genug Platz hast. Weil der Kühler wirklich Laaaaaang ist


----------

